# Hi



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi,

I have critical skill visa valid till dec -2016 which was issued for 12 months without employer

One employer came back to me stating that they require people who have visa for more than 2 years.

Could you please let me know how do we convince employers that once I will get offer of employment it can be renewed for 5 years.

Please let me know does anybody faced problems with convincing employers for extension of visa initially issued for 12 months?

Thanks:confused2:


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

*Employer wrong on Critical Skills Work Visa*



Learn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have critical skill visa valid till dec -2016 which was issued for 12 months without employer
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that you've had this experience. You can definitely send the queries of such employers totally free of charge to our offices and we'll explain how the Critical Skills Work Visa operates. They can also read on our site about the visa and hopefully that will convince them?

Otherwise, perhaps you know of a friend or someone else who is workingon such a visa now that they could speak to and see his/her company's experience?


----------



## Bola24 (Mar 31, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you've had this experience. You can definitely send the queries of such employers totally free of charge to our offices and we'll explain how the Critical Skills Work Visa operates. They can also read on our site about the visa and hopefully that will convince them?
> 
> Otherwise, perhaps you know of a friend or someone else who is workingon such a visa now that they could speak to and see his/her company's experience?


Home Affairs have turned around again on extending critical skills for 5 years. I submitted an extension of my initially issued critical skills visa, I was issued an extension only for the duration of the employment contract I submitted which was one year. This means visa extension was extended till 30th June 2016, while my initial visa is valid till 7th July 2016. In effect my visa duration got scaled back, even though I had secured appointment.
I am so disappointed.Please is this normal?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Bola24 said:


> Home Affairs have turned around again on extending critical skills for 5 years. I submitted an extension of my initially issued critical skills visa, I was issued an extension only for the duration of the employment contract I submitted which was one year. This means visa extension was extended till 30th June 2016, while my initial visa is valid till 7th July 2016. In effect my visa duration got scaled back, even though I had secured appointment.
> I am so disappointed.Please is this normal?


Yes, this is normal, you can only receive a visa for the purpose intended for the time you can prove you will be doing it. It is clear in the Immigration Act.


----------



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks a lot, LegalMan.

I also am in the same position and had the same query as the OP. Good to know that your office will be able to clarify.


----------

